# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  جزوه خوب برای دیفرانسل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## amir.abs

*سلام 
 جزوه دیفرانسل درحد همین که امتحان نمره خوبی بگیرم 
کنکوری اصلا نباشه واسه امتحانات دی میخوام
هر کی جزوه خوب که خودشم استفاده میکنه ازشو بزاره لطفا تا بقیه هم استفاده کنن*

----------


## ali_asadi

به نظر من سیر تا پیاز 2 جلدی گاج و یا پرسمان گاج رو بگیر هم کامله و هم بهتره 
اینو هم یه نگاه بکن

----------


## amin278

واسه امتحان واسه کنکور از بهترین منابع بدون تست کتاب درسی هست
البته جزوه کتاب محمد مهربان هم عالیه

----------


## amir.abs

جزوه پی دی اف میخوام 
نمیخوام باز برم کتاب بخرم

----------

